# RESOURCE CONFLICT PCI ON MOTHERBOARD



## peterbush (Jan 7, 2012)

I have a Toshiba Satellite A200. The latest image is a Windows 7 32 Bit at SP1.

I am getting an error "RESOURCE CONFLICT PCI ON MOTHERBOARD BUS:07, DEVICE:06, FUNCTION:00". I have tried - 

1. Changing SODIMM 

2. Removing all devices

3. Turning off the wireless LAN

4. Taking out battery and booting without it.

Not sure what to do next as it is not getting past POST. It stops mid stream.

along the lines of - 

BIOS Version 1.20
RAM Passed
Cache OK
System BIOS Shadowed
Video BIOS Shadowed
Fixed Disk OK
CD-ROM OK
MOUSE INITIALISED
ERROR 

Then the message about Resource Conflict comes up. After which you get "Press F! to load defaults, F2 to setup. F1 doesn't do anything and F2 takes you to BIOS Setup but there is nothing really to disable that would make a difference. Can you assist please.

Regards,


Peter


----------



## efx8 (Apr 2, 2011)

Hey Peter, 

Have you tried to remove the Mini PCI wireless adapter and attempt to boot?


----------



## peterbush (Jan 7, 2012)

Thanks for response. I saw this one on the site before but wasn't sure what it meant. There are no PCI cards, the wireless Ethernet Adapter is built in. You can turn it on or off via a manual switch which I tried. Do you mean to disable in the BIOS? I will check if that can be done.

Cheers


Peter


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

The wireless card can be removed but you have to remove the keyboard to get access to it.

Disassembly instructions for Toshiba Satellite A200 and Satellite A205 series laptops


----------

